
Contoso Fooled by Google, Returns to Microsoft - ziszis
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/whymicrosoft/2012/03/30/contoso-fooled-by-google-returns-to-microsoft/
======
chrisbennet
For non-Microsoft develepers:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contoso](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contoso)

 _" Contoso Ltd. (also known as Contoso and Contoso University) is a fictional
company used by Microsoft as an example company and domain."_

------
sbierwagen

       We later learned that because Google doesn’t support 
       Information Rights Management, email message recipients 
       can easily edit, forward, or print sensitive 
       information. One of our employees had leaked out our 
       secret without us knowing it!
    

That's... not going to stop anyone from leaking an email. They'll just take a
photo of the screen with their cell phone. The analog hole can't be closed.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analog_hole](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analog_hole)

------
pinewurst
2012 piece but was amused by "Frustrated and confused, many of our employees
turned to knitting to drown their sorrows, decreasing their productivity even
further."

